# right side rubvimg noise in bearing



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this noise speed sensitive in either frequency or volume? If so it's most likely the wheel bearings. Your dad's Cruze should still be under the bumper to bumper warranty. He may have to get a service guy who doesn't work in the service bay to listen to it. The guys who work on cars all day tend to lose some of their hearing so someone who isn't constantly being barraged with shop noise will need to help identify it.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## DELCO666 (Nov 9, 2013)

If your car has drum brakes it is probably a brake drum problem. Tsb pertaining to this, dealer should stock the updated drum and shoe kit


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

